# My Training Partner



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

My 2 yr old daughter loves to help with training. She makes a great retriever for picking up dummies when doing stready work. Just thought I'd share some pics of Hailey.

[siteimg]6629[/siteimg]

[siteimg]6628[/siteimg]


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow Mike she is getting so big, won't be long and the boy will be out there also... :beer:


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Outstanding Pictures!!!! It is great to see kids involved with training and more importantly spending time with Dad!!! I have 3 kids ages 9,4 and 1.My 9 year old runs wingers and helps train all of the time.She is also going to handle her own puppy in the hunt tests.My 4 year old daughter is great for throwing marks for the puppies and I hope my 1 year old boy will follow.You are doing nothing but building fond memories for your daughter and for yourself as well.Enjoy every moment!!!!!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thats awesome man, i am a college grad student with a choc. lab and i wish everyday i had someone out their trainin him with me, 
:beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks guys. She's great to have around. Sure, she my inhibit training progress once in awhile, but if it serves as the foundation for her love for the outdoors, it's well worth it.

After my stroke a couple months back, I realized the importance of spending time with family as much as possible. I'm fortunate to be blessed with her and my son.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

jwdinius1 said:


> Thats awesome man, i am a college grad student with a choc. lab and i wish everyday i had someone out their trainin him with me,
> :beer:


Josh, are you saying you and your certain someone are getting ready to have kids? dd: :bop:


----------

